#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Расчёт Тхеравадинов по городам

## Eugeny

Предлагаю рассчитаться всем нам по городам,вдруг окажется что в вашем городе вы не один Тхеравадин,как это уже оказалось касательно 2х городов на этой неделе.Итак начну с себя.
*Воронеж*.(Каждый называет просто свой город)
(Просьба не флудить)

----------

Маркион (22.11.2012), Топпер- (22.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Если уж отмечаться, то город лучше выделять жирным, чтоб сразу было видно. Вот так:


*Санкт-Петербург*

----------

Eugeny (22.11.2012), Маркион (22.11.2012)

----------


## Митяй

*Волгоград*

----------

Eugeny (22.11.2012), Маркион (22.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

а по странам тоже рассчитаться можно ? или это только Россия тут подбивает списки партийных? :Wink:

----------

Eugeny (22.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> а по странам тоже рассчитаться можно ? или это только Россия тут подбивает списки партийных?


Конечно можно)

----------


## Ittosai

ну тогда Украина г. Полтава

----------

Eugeny (22.11.2012), Дмитрий С (22.11.2012), Петр Полянцев (09.02.2013)

----------


## Маркион

*Челябинск*

----------

Eugeny (22.11.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

*Краснодар*

----------

Eugeny (22.11.2012)

----------


## Тао

*Тула*

----------

Eugeny (22.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

*Челябинск*

----------

Eugeny (22.11.2012), Маркион (23.11.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

нас мало, но мы в тельняшках)
*Москва*

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Предлагаю рассчитаться всем нам по городам,вдруг окажется что в вашем городе вы не один Тхеравадин,как это уже оказалось касательно 2х городов на этой неделе.Итак начну с себя.
> *Воронеж*.(Каждый называет просто свой город)
> (Просьба не флудить)


Можно на гугл-карте реализовать, будет наглядно.

----------

Akaguma (23.11.2012), Eugeny (23.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Михаил Угамов, Традиция: нет


Было бы еще не плохо, если бы все тхеравадины указали в графе "традиция" тхераваду, это делается через личное сообщение Модератору, а то даже не знаешь, что человек тхеравадин, когда в графе "традиция" что-то другое указано.

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012), Ануруддха (23.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

*Тамбов*

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

http://goo.gl/maps/B9SZj 

ЗЫ Было б хорошо добавить кастомный BB тэг для интерактивной карты Google.

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012), Kit (23.11.2012)

----------


## Raudex

*Пхаттхалунг* :Wink:

----------

Bob (02.12.2012), Eugeny (23.11.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (24.11.2012), Маркион (23.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012), Читтадхаммо (23.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

Если без формального прибежища принимаете, то можно и меня вписать.
*Краснодар*

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012), Сергей Ч (23.11.2012), Тао (24.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Если без формального прибежища принимаете, то можно и меня вписать.
> *Краснодар*


Принимаем всех у кого воззрения Тхеравады и кто причисляет себя к Тхераваде,а прибежище это вопрос времени.Вот уже получается с Краснодара 2 человека Тхеравадина.

----------

Акхандха (09.08.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

Неужели эту задачу нельзя решить средствами движка форума, ведь здесь при регистрации все и так указывают свой город?
Плохо, что традиции указываются не по справочнику - некоторые пишут Тхеравада, некоторые Theravada, некоторые Тхеравāда.
Может традицию через группы реализовать?

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012), Pyro (23.11.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012), Федор Ф (23.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Неужели эту задачу нельзя решить средствами движка форума, ведь здесь при регистрации все и так указывают свой город?


Вот именно! затеяли ерунду какую-то :Wink:

----------

Bob (02.12.2012), Raudex (23.11.2012), Акхандха (09.08.2014), Фил (23.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Неужели эту задачу нельзя решить средствами движка форума, ведь здесь при регистрации все и так указывают свой город?
> Плохо, что традиции указываются не по справочнику - некоторые пишут Тхеравада, некоторые Theravada, некоторые Тхеравāда.
> Может традицию через группы реализовать?


Пока что средствами движка форума нельзя,да и не все указывают свой настоящий город,плюс поиск по городу я не нашел,да и по каждому городу отдельно искать это напряжно,городов в РФ немало,как вы уже указывали Тхеравада каждый по разному пишет.Через группы реализовать не плохо,но не факт,что туда исключительно Тхеравадины вступят,и не факт что все Тхеравадины.

----------

Volkoff (25.12.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> да и по каждому городу отдельно искать это напряжно,городов в РФ немало


Теперь полегчало? Сняли груз какой-то странной проблемы?

----------


## Pyro

> Неужели эту задачу нельзя решить средствами движка форума, ведь здесь при регистрации все и так указывают свой город?


или можно сделать выгрузку город/традиция, и все традиции наложить на карту разными цветами например
(хотя не знаю решается ли нормально в гугло-картах проблема наложения разных маркеров из одной точки)

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Кто-то предлагал при регистрации делать жёсткий выпадающий список традиций. Тогда у всех будет одинаково.

----------

Bob (02.12.2012), Eugeny (23.11.2012), Vladiimir (23.11.2012), Акхандха (09.08.2014), Маркион (23.11.2012), Нея (09.04.2014), Тао (24.11.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кто-то предлагал при регистрации делать жёсткий выпадающий список традиций. Тогда у всех будет одинаково.


Тогда придется ограничить его тремя традициями: тхеравада, дзэн и ваджраяна, т.к. иначе каждый месяц будет находиться последователь какой-нибудь экзотической традиции, недовольный тем, что его подшколы нет в списке  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012), Kit (23.11.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда придется ограничить его тремя традициями: тхеравада, дзэн и ваджраяна, т.к. иначе каждый месяц будет находиться последователь какой-нибудь экзотической традиции, недовольный тем, что его подшколы нет в списке


Список можно было бы дополнять по мере необходимости.

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012), Петр Полянцев (09.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Список можно было бы дополнять по мере необходимости.


А этот напряг нужен администрации форума? К тому же, мне например нравится написание традиции, таким образом, как у меня записано, а не кириллицей, а кому-то возможно наоборот. Думаю, что-бы выяснить тот факт, что кроме столиц, в других крупных российских городах есть по 0-3 тхеравадина, участвующих на БФ, вполне можно и в рамках данной темы.

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012), Kit (23.11.2012), Митяй (23.11.2012), Топпер- (23.11.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я еще сам незнаю где буду точно жить -Иркутск или Улан-Удэ ,даже думал про подмосковье ,но далеко уж шибко .

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Мысли мелькали и  на Шри Ланке обосноваться даже ,но быть совсем оторваным от родины пока не  смогу .

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Тогда придется ограничить его тремя традициями: тхеравада, дзэн и ваджраяна, т.к. иначе каждый месяц будет находиться последователь какой-нибудь экзотической традиции, недовольный тем, что его подшколы нет в списке


И нормально, кстати. Ещё четвёртый пункт - "нет".

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012)

----------


## fkruk

Минск
Указал традицию. Как просили.  :Smilie: 
Спасибо за подсказку.

----------

Eugeny (23.11.2012), Топпер- (26.11.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

Киев

----------

Eugeny (24.11.2012), Аминадав (02.12.2012), Петр Полянцев (09.02.2013), Топпер- (26.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Итак вот тут ещё народ откликнулся http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...1.msg12250#new
Добавьте ещё в карту плиз

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати судя по карте в Туле тоже 2 Тхеравадина и в Волгограде
https://maps.google.ru/maps/ms?vps=2...292722d9c2f794

----------


## Eugeny

Тэг для добавления на сайты

<h1><span style="color: #000000;"><em><strong>Карта русскоговорящих Тхеравадинов</strong></em></span></h1>







При поддержке Akugama,а так же других русскоговорящих Тхеравадинов была создана Карта местоположения русскоговорящих Тхеравадинов
,благодаря этой карте вы сможете узнать есть ли в вашем городе последователь Тхеравады,с которым можно для начала провести приятное общение,а в будущем организовать центр Тхеравады.


</iframe><br /><small>Вы так же можете просмотреть местоположение на <a href="https://maps.google.ru/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=ru&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=203309666717864156444.0004cf2292722d9c2f794&t=h&ll=33.22486,65.105427&spn=53.447922,133.594644&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">карте </a>большего размера</small>

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="https://maps.google.ru/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=ru&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=203309666717864156444.0004cf2292722d9c2f794&t=h&ll=33.22486,65.105427&spn=53.447922,133.594644&output=embed">

----------

Volkoff (25.12.2012)

----------


## Морган

Киров (Кировская область).

----------


## Кхантибало

Внесите на карту общины - нашу (theravada.su и питерскую theravada.ru). Всё лучше чем отдельные буддисты  :Smilie:

----------

Акхандха (09.08.2014)

----------


## Eugeny

> Киров (Кировская область).


Вы уже были внесены.

----------


## Volkoff

Хьюстон

----------

Eugeny (26.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Хьюстон


Какой из Хьюстонов?Они ведь в разных штатах есть

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Расчёт Тхеравадинов по городам


Как-то не по русски это :Smilie:  Расчет - обычно при увольнении? Тоесть, их увольняют? :Smilie:

----------

Акхандха (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как-то не по русски это Расчет - обычно при увольнении? Тоесть, их увольняют?


Как хорошо, что я в эту игру отказался играть! А то и меня бы посчитали... или рассчитали.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.12.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Как-то не по русски это Расчет - обычно при увольнении? Тоесть, их увольняют?


Все тут по-русски. "На "первый-второй" расчитайсь", "по городам расчитайсь"  :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> Как хорошо, что я в эту игру отказался играть!


И это печально  :Frown:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Все тут по-русски. "На "первый-второй" расчитайсь", "по городам расчитайсь"


 :Smilie:  Как у Вас, у тхеравадинов, все с этим строго по-армейски. :Smilie: 

Огорчает только, что маловато вас....но, надеюсь, скоро карта тхеравады будет погущее.

----------

Маркион (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Ну так если такую же карту для гелугпинцев составлять на БФе - то вас тоже не больше будет ))

(думаю даже меньше -)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как у Вас, у тхеравадинов, все с этим строго по-армейски.
> 
> Огорчает только, что маловато вас....но, надеюсь, скоро карта тхеравады будет погущее.


Не количеством, а качеством, как говорится :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (27.12.2012)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

*Санкт-Петербург*

----------

Akaguma (27.12.2012), Eugeny (27.12.2012), Ittosai (27.12.2012), Маркион (27.12.2012), Петр Полянцев (26.08.2014), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Denis Mekshun

*Москва* (прибежища нет)

----------

Маркион (05.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Калачандра

*Киселевск*

----------

Маркион (05.02.2013), Мингалаба (03.01.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Styeba

Тернополь

----------

Ittosai (10.02.2013), Аминадав (10.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маркион (05.02.2013), Нея (09.04.2014), Петр Полянцев (09.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

*Орск (Оренбургская область)*

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Маркион (05.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Одесса  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (05.02.2013), Петр Полянцев (09.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Одесса


Эх, к вам тоже бы надо съездить. Говорят очень красивый город  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Эх, к вам тоже бы надо съездить. Говорят очень красивый город


Очень столичный по духу, сухой, циничный и материалистичный, но расслабленно-либеральный при этом. Кусочек Средиземноморья.

----------

Петр Полянцев (09.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

живу в Киеве, но вообще-то я из Одессы  :Smilie: ))

----------

Аминадав (10.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (10.10.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Елена Шу

Рязань,  http://vk.com/theravada_rzn

----------

Акхандха (09.08.2014), Мингалаба (30.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (30.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

переезжаю в Екатеринбург

----------


## Михаил Бочкарев

*САМАРА*

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Москва, иногда Ростов-на-Дону.

----------


## Нея

Симферополь  :Smilie:

----------

Мингалаба (11.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.08.2014)

----------


## Petrov

Волоколамск

----------

Ануруддха (23.07.2014), Жека (03.07.2014), Мингалаба (06.07.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (03.07.2014)

----------


## Девластов

Ростов-на-Дону   :Smilie:

----------

Volkoff (22.07.2014), Ануруддха (23.07.2014), Жека (13.08.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (23.07.2014)

----------


## Акхандха

Москва, Московская община Тхеравады  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (13.08.2014), Vladiimir (10.08.2014), Алексей Е (09.08.2014), Жека (09.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Фролов

Бийск

----------

Алексей Е (13.08.2014), Жека (13.08.2014)

----------

